# Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???



## sunnyboy150182 (30. Juli 2009)

*Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

Tach,

Bin seit zwei Tagen über meinem Nachbarn mit dem INet verbunden, jetzt suche ich nen prog zum Verstärken desd Empfangs da ich nur zwischen 12-36Mbit's/s habe. Man sagte mir es gäbe da nen Prog womit man vollen Empfang bekommt.... Auch über langere Distanz...

Wer kann mir da weiter helfen...

P.s Netstumbler kenne ich schon...


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

wüsste ich auch gerne


----------



## darkfabel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

ein programm kenne ich nicht aber so eine zusatz teil habe ich mal bei mir im prospekt gesehen sollte das signal um das doppelte verstärken kostet glaube 80€


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

Ich glaube Programme zum verstärken gibt es glaube ich nicht, nur um den Empfang zu optimieren!
das einzige was ich kenne sind WLan vertärker!

Sorry


----------



## venit (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

das teil hier ist absolut spitze, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung nur empfehlen!


----------



## drachenorden (5. August 2009)

*AW: Programm um WLAN- Empfang zu verstärken???*

*@sunnyboy150182*
Hast Du schon mal versucht, schlichtweg den Kanal zu wechseln und ggf. nach einem neueren Treiber für Deinen WLAN-Adapter gesucht? Ist der Stromsparmodus Deines Adapters deaktiviert ("Turbo-Modus" aktiviert)?

Ansonsten wäre natürlich noch eine Möglichkeit, relativ günstig die Leistung zu verstärken mit einer Bastelaktion wie dieser ... manchmal funktioniert's 

Wenn der Anschlussinhaber nicht gerade eine Fritz!Box hat und automatisch das optimale Band suchen lassen kann, helfen u. U. auch Tools wie dieses.

Im Zweifel kannst Du auch probieren, auf den meist frequentierten Kanal in Deiner Umgebung zu wechseln (natürlich wieder mit Absprache Deines Nachbarn, sonst wird es ja nix werden ...), da dieser stärker abgegrenzt werden kann und u. U. für einen besseren Empfang sorgt.

Ein Tool, das magische Kräfte hat, ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt 

MfG.


----------

